# Could this be a symptom of fibro?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Last night, I was sweeping and mopping. I bent over to sweep up the sand brought in fromhubby's work shoes, and felt a twinge. I kept right on and mopped only to find I couldn't stand back up straight from pain across the left hip and cheek area. I woke up this morning and could harldly get out of bed, It feels like a strong catch and will not release. Any relationship to FM going on here?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds kinda like a back injury to me.Often the activity that sets off the pain is just the "straw that broke the camel's back".Doing something bent over, reaching for something, etc. is often the last thing done before the bad pain like that starts. (other things usually set you up, then something little done just the wrong direction sets if off)I'd ice that today, and if you can tolerate NSAID's or tylenol do that. If it isn't better in a couple of days or it really is so bad you can't function I'd get to the doctor.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ouch! It sounds like a back injury, and a pretty good one at that! I think this is what some people call "throwing their back out".Rest, ice, and anti-inflammatories are probably your best bet today. When my sciatic nerve acts up, ice is the only thing that can help dull the pain. I do think that Fibro patients perhaps can take a bit longer to recuperate from these kinds of injuries, and having Fibro might even make you more suscetible to these kinds of injuries. I bet you are miserable! Please take goooooood care of yourself!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I fianally sat in a tub of water as warm as I could stand it today. It actually helped! No more hard mopping and sweeping. I try to con my husband in to for me with his favorite dinner...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've been wondering about you, and hoping you were getting on ok.Bless your heart! You've had a bad couple of weeks here, haven't you? Your little body has taken a beating!I'm glad the bath gave you a little relief. I was wondering, could this be related to your kidney stone issues in any way? I guess it doesn't really matter too much WHY it happened, it just matters how to make it stop hurting so much!! Sure hope you'll be able to recuperate before too long.I think a little mopping and sweeping for a yummy meal sounds like a good trade! Sure hope your hubby thinks so too!


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG, Rowe2! So sorry to see that you've got yet another problem going on in addition to that kidney stone! Since it's been a few days since you started this thread, I am wondering how you're doing with this new pain. I do hope it isn't a disk issue. I had an incident four years ago when, having had no previous hint of back troubles, I bent down to fold up a beach chair and couldn't get back up again. It was like what KathleenM described earlier in this thread. I had a disk that was just waiting for me to move in a certain way--it herniated and instantly changed my life forever.I will watch this thread to see how this turns out for you and hope and pray your outcome will not be as mine was. Do keep us informed. Good Luck!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for all of your sweet thoughts..I have decided I was dealing with spasms of the muscle. I had the stone on the right side, so I think I was adding more weight to the left hip than I realized. Then when I had a spurt of energy, I over did it. I'm much better today, and please look at my new thread on Cymbalta. Have a wonderful day, my cyber friends.


----------

